# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته مهندسی فضای سبز

## mohsenswa

سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز
من چند سوال در مورد رشته مهندسی فضای سبز دارم.من میخوام تو این رشته تحصیل کنم.
به این رشته علاقه دارم.می خواستم بدونم اولا بازار کارش چه جوریه؟؟امکان پیشرفت داره این رشته؟؟تو مقطع ارشد هم داره طبق تحقیقاتی که کردم
و این که بعد کارشناسی غیر از ارشد این رشته تو چه رشته های دیگه میتونم ادامه تحصیل بدم.
در ضمن موقع دانشگاه میخوام گل های زینتی و گیاهان و ....  کشت کنم.زمینش رو هم برای زدن گلخونه دارم.
اگه این رشته نه کدوم رشته ی زیر بهتره؟؟
مدیریت بیمه
مدیریت امور بانکی
مهندسی کشاورزی-علوم دامی

----------


## artim

> سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز
> من چند سوال در مورد رشته مهندسی فضای سبز دارم.من میخوام تو این رشته تحصیل کنم.
> به این رشته علاقه دارم.می خواستم بدونم اولا بازار کارش چه جوریه؟؟امکان پیشرفت داره این رشته؟؟تو مقطع ارشد هم داره طبق تحقیقاتی که کردم
> و این که بعد کارشناسی غیر از ارشد این رشته تو چه رشته های دیگه میتونم ادامه تحصیل بدم.
> در ضمن موقع دانشگاه میخوام گل های زینتی و گیاهان و ....  کشت کنم.زمینش رو هم برای زدن گلخونه دارم.
> اگه این رشته نه کدوم رشته ی زیر بهتره؟؟
> مدیریت بیمه
> مدیریت امور بانکی
> مهندسی کشاورزی-علوم دامی


باز کار انچنانی که نداره
مدیریت بهتره مالی یا صنعتی یا بزرگانی اگه نه مدیریت بانکی

----------


## mohsenswa

کس دیگه ای نظر نداره؟؟

----------


## mohsenswa

یعنی هیچ کس اطلاعاتی نداره؟؟؟کمک کنید خواهشا

----------


## Mohammad DH

ببین من اطلاعات درستی ندارم ولی یه چیزو می دونم اون رشته ای که هیچ کس اسمشو نشنیده و وقتی می گی همه می گن هن؟ بهترین رشتس چون اشباع که هیچی کسی وارد نشده
مهندسی اب فضای سبز و بازیافت و... بیشترین جای کار رو در کشور داره و همه واسه اسم در کردن می رن مکانیک و برق و صنایع ولی هیچکس به اینا توجه نمی کنه 
موفق باشی

----------

